# New (cheaper) Perlick "perl" Forward Seating Beer Taps



## Doc (21/5/09)

Perlick have released a new forward seating beer tap PDF showing design here.
I like the Stout Creamer version. Nice.

The main difference from the ones most of us bought a few years back appears to be this



> Instead of having the end of the faucet lever inside the faucet connecting to a slider that carries the o-ring like forward-sealing faucets, the end of the lever is actually a ball which seals against the "floating" o-ring inside.



Oh, and I should also mention, this model is cheaper than the older models it replaces.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

A quick little search and found them for US$29 from here.

Doc


----------



## jayse (21/5/09)

I wonder if that US wholesale price of $29 will really amount to much cheaper retail in AUS through any of our sponsors, cool though I like the fancy p on the front


----------



## BennyBrewster (21/5/09)

Group buy ?


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

Found the creamer version on eBay here. But the shipping is killer. More than the damn tap. Grrrrrrr

Doc


----------



## dj1984 (21/5/09)

Are they only for a font?? how would you go installing one of these on a chest freezer


----------



## jayse (21/5/09)

dj1984 said:


> Are they only for a font?? how would you go installing one of these on a chest freezer



you can buy a snaplock shank


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Group buy ?



Nightmare to organise.
Are you offering ? 

Doc


----------



## KHB (21/5/09)

so want 4 of these!!


----------



## dj1984 (21/5/09)

Yeah i would go 4 aswell


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/5/09)

At those prices, I recon i'd be in for 5.

Cheers SJ


----------



## fraser_john (21/5/09)

Need to get hold of the bloke from chicompany.net and see if he is going to stock them, then arrange a bulk buy.

He used to pop into this site occasionally, have not seen a post from him in a while.


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

I've pinged The Beer Tap Store guy.
Awaiting a reply.

Doc


----------



## reg (21/5/09)

I'd be up for three.


----------



## BennyBrewster (21/5/09)

Doc said:


> Nightmare to organise.
> Are you offering ?
> 
> Doc




I couldn't organise shit! However I would be happy to pay a little extra so that the guy that organises everything gets his taps for less.


----------



## itmechanic (21/5/09)

I'd take 3 for sure!


----------



## TerritoryBrew (21/5/09)

I would go in for 3


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

so its about AUS$50 + shipping. surely easier to buy from one of the Oz suppliers since it would almost eb the same cost?


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/5/09)

$US29 = $AUD38 at the moment. Still looks pretty good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents (21/5/09)

these are not snaplock are they?


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/5/09)

Nice find Doc. I could use a few too.


----------



## jayse (21/5/09)

Fents said:


> these are not snaplock are they?



You'd have to buy the snaplock part aswell if you don't already have them on your old taps etc, this is just the body, the snaplock adaptor plus coupling nut is around $30-$35aus. then it would go into a font or snaplock shank assembly. The through fridge door part etc would be another $30 again for a chrome one with around $10 for the beer line connection. 

I couldn't see the correct adaptor on the site doc posted but I am sure they have them, also all the other bits, the prices for the extra parts I am quoting from the green sponser.


People who are just upgrading will have the snaplock adaptors already on their old taps if they are using fonts or snaplock shank assembly through fridge/freezer so all they need is this basic tap.


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

I heard back from a reseller in the US.
Got some ok pricing on the taps, however the shipping is a killer.
Investigating another avenue. Hang in there fellas.

Doc


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/5/09)

Doc said:


> Found the creamer version on eBay here. But the shipping is killer. More than the damn tap. Grrrrrrr
> 
> Doc




I really do think the freight price is heavily over inflated. The tap weighs in at 0.50lb go to USPS and do the sums. Pay for how you would want it sent. I see there a various options. The more you buy the cheaper per item the freight will be. Doing a quick calculation you could get around 6 or more for approximatley $70 Aus in freight. (I think)

BYB


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/5/09)

I like the look of these taps, I might be interested for a couple, I'll just follow this thread and see how it goes.


----------



## Jye (21/5/09)

They look great and I love that they have made them even simpler my removing the internal part and attaching the nozzle. 

But how the hell do you remove the o-ring for cleaning?


----------



## beer slayer (21/5/09)

I recently had a mate travel to the states who brought the back these taps for me. There a great looking tap havent had a chance to set them up though. I bought them from the mob that Doc has stated earlier "rapidswholesale.com" and can vouch for them. There service was great. I couldnt find a supplier here that had the taps in stock at the time. The shipping is a big cost from the states as we know. I dont know if you will be able to get that cheap here. 
Cheers
BS


----------



## tones71 (24/5/09)

So to fit one of these to a fridge am I right in thinking you'd need

Tap - http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merch...aucetsStainless
Shank - http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merch...ory_Code=Shanks
Handle - http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merch...oduct_Code=4301

?


----------



## Doc (24/5/09)

tones71 said:


> So to fit one of these to a fridge am I right in thinking you'd need
> 
> Tap - http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merch...aucetsStainless
> Shank - http://rapidswholesale.com/Merchant2/merch...ory_Code=Shanks
> ...



Yep, you are on to it.
Although the shank and handle can prob be acquired cheaper in Oz.

I've had two responses, and am waiting on the third and final, but as it is Memorial Day in the US this weekend, I don't expect a response until Wed next week.

Doc


----------



## eric8 (29/5/09)

Was there any more news on these Doc??


----------



## Doc (29/5/09)

Hopefully hear something more today.
It was Memorial Day weekend in the US last week, so they were all on holidays.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tones71 (2/6/09)

Doc said:


> Hopefully hear something more today.
> It was Memorial Day weekend in the US last week, so they were all on holidays.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Hey Doc, Did you email the rapidswholesale.com guys to see how much their shipping would be as well. If we can get a bulk buy of more than 25 (so the price drops to $US23 each) coming to Sydney & Surrounds with the $Aussie getting closer to the US this is looking better and better.

I would be in for 2 or 3 plus a snaplock fridge shank and handle


----------



## Doc (2/6/09)

tones71 said:


> Hey Doc, Did you email the rapidswholesale.com guys to see how much their shipping would be as well. If we can get a bulk buy of more than 25 (so the price drops to $US23 each) coming to Sydney & Surrounds with the $Aussie getting closer to the US this is looking better and better.
> 
> I would be in for 2 or 3 plus a snaplock fridge shank and handle



I did and they won't ship to Oz.
Trying an avenue via Perlick.
Still waiting on a response.

Doc


----------



## canon1ball (3/6/09)

Doc said:


> I did and they won't ship to Oz.
> Trying an avenue via Perlick.
> Still waiting on a response.
> 
> Doc



I'm interested in 2 (or more), so I approached them in May and this was the answer

quote
Hi Peter! Unfortunately, we do not ship internationally at this time. Thanks for your interest in Rapids!

Angela Holets
Accounts Manager
Rapids Wholesale
Porters Cameras
1-800-676-0612 x 3505
[email protected]
quote


----------



## eric8 (9/6/09)

Anything on this, or is it a lost cause?


----------



## itmechanic (13/6/09)

Hey guys,

I ended up buying 3 of these and 3 3" stainless shanks from The Beer Tap Store http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Beer-Tap-Store, ended up costing $179.00 USD for the three taps, three shanks and postage to tassie, not a bad deal.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## tones71 (17/6/09)

itmechanic said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ended up buying 3 of these and 3 3" stainless shanks from The Beer Tap Store http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Beer-Tap-Store, ended up costing $179.00 USD for the three taps, three shanks and postage to tassie, not a bad deal.
> 
> ...



This is probably a stupid question but how do you fit the shank to the beer hose without a nipple... or do you need to add an adapter to the end of the shank?


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/6/09)

One of these puppies should do the job

Linky


----------



## itmechanic (17/6/09)

The Shanks are 7/8" so i will be using the stainless hose barb's from the same seller


----------



## bl4s7er (23/6/09)

Was looking at the Celli's but cant go past these for value for money. And they look great!! I am looking at purchasing from the same seller as itmechanic. Has anyone used the 575SS? Would like to know what they are like in action, and how well the creamer function works.


----------



## MCT (23/6/09)

I'd love to get a few of these.... shame we can't do a bulk buy.


----------



## clean brewer (23/6/09)

MCT said:


> I'd love to get a few of these.... shame we can't do a bulk buy.



Just get some, not worth a Bulk Buy IMO, I just got 2 x 425ss Taps, 2 x 3 inch SS Shanks and 2 x SS Nipple Barbs for them for $160 delivered from the states....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## MCT (23/6/09)

So tempted CB, but the credit card says no :huh: 
Anyone wanna buy a gym set?


----------



## tones71 (23/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Just get some, not worth a Bulk Buy IMO, I just got 2 x 425ss Taps, 2 x 3 inch SS Shanks and 2 x SS Nipple Barbs for them for $160 delivered from the states....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Yep... I've just ordered the same but in 525s from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Beer-Tap-Store as well. Delivery was only $US20 so decided it wasn't worth the bulk buy either ... ended up costing $150ish with delivery. Hopefully be here in a week or 2.


----------



## clean brewer (23/6/09)

MCT said:


> So tempted CB, but the credit card says no :huh:
> Anyone wanna buy a gym set?


I know that pain mate...  

No, I definetly dont need a play Gym.. <_< I sold 1 Beer Tap(Celli, shank and adaptor) and am getting 2 Perlicks, Shanks and barbs for only $20 more than I sold the Celli for....

Doing quite well ATM aqquiring gear without spending much, all takes time though and some lucky breaks.....


----------



## MCT (23/6/09)

Can I ask what the difference is between the 525ss and the 425ss? Is this just the grade of the stainless?

And your right CB, what's $150 for sexy lookin' taps like that....

Man, lucky I'm single. 

edit: Nevermind the question about the difference about the 2 taps, they are 2 different styles. I clicked on the same one twice....


----------



## clean brewer (23/6/09)

tones71 said:


> Yep... I've just ordered the same but in 525s from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Beer-Tap-Store as well. Delivery was only $US20 so decided it wasn't worth the bulk buy either ... ended up costing $150ish with delivery. Hopefully be here in a week or 2.


Good work, not much difference between the 2 styles, I think my Postage was only $17US which is quite suprising.. :huh: I think they have arrived already after only 1 week, got a notice to pick up a Parcel from Aust Post today, havnt bought anything else so hopefully.. :beerbang:


----------



## MCT (23/6/09)

Make sure you post a report of how they go CB, and some pics.




...lucky bastard ^_^


----------



## clean brewer (23/6/09)

MCT said:


> Can I ask what the difference is between the 525ss and the 425ss? Is this just the grade of the stainless?
> 
> And your right CB, what's $150 for sexy lookin' taps like that....
> 
> ...


The 425ss has a removable spout and a large plunger inside to open and close the faucet, the 525ss has a 1 piece body and uses a ball on the end of the handle lever to open and seal the faucet. I am out of the 525ss until the end of June.(This was the Guys reply, bit pissed I couldn't get the 525ss at the time), but with a removable spout, itll be a bit better to clean..

And yes, it would have cost another $195 to get another Celli the same as mine, so sold the one I had and bought 2 Newies.. :super: 


> Make sure you post a report of how they go CB, and some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do mate, ill finally be finishing my fridges paint job off, putting the taps in and ill be right.....


----------



## Batz (23/6/09)

I have the original Perlick taps and are very pleased with them,having said this I was very happy with my taps I bought here as well http://www.brewersdiscount.com/item5062.ctlg 

I updated because of all the positive feed-back I have read here, really my original taps were fine, they did stick now and then but hell pull'em a bit harder (no jokes about having plenty of practice please)

Celli's look great but cost heaps too, I don't own one so I have never used one. I saw one on a party keg set up at a swap once and asked if I could play with the settings...a firm no! I wonder if they are as easy to balance as one would believe.

Now don't all you Celli's owners yell at me if you like them that's great !


Batz


----------



## jayandcath (23/6/09)

Batz said:


> I have the original Perlick taps and are very pleased with them,having said this I was very happy with my taps I bought here as well http://www.brewersdiscount.com/item5062.ctlg
> 
> I updated because of all the positive feed-back I have read here, really my original taps were fine, they did stick now and then but hell pull'em a bit harder (no jokes about having plenty of practice please)
> 
> ...



Pop into to Henno's and have a play with his taps if your in the neighbourhood Batz, I'm sure he wouldn't mind, after all he let Bulp drive the Hydro-arrow 2000 when we popped in.

Jay


----------



## Batz (23/6/09)

jayandcath said:


> Pop into to Henno's and have a play with his taps if your in the neighbourhood Batz, I'm sure he wouldn't mind, after all he let Bulp drive the Hydro-arrow 2000 when we popped in.
> 
> Jay




Maybe I'll wait till the swap and ask Ross again  

Batz


----------



## tones71 (27/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Good work, not much difference between the 2 styles, I think my Postage was only $17US which is quite suprising.. :huh: I think they have arrived already after only 1 week, got a notice to pick up a Parcel from Aust Post today, havnt bought anything else so hopefully.. :beerbang:



Yep... My two 525s arrived on Friday after being ordered online last Sunday, fantastic service from the US. Am very happy with them.

Thanks itmechanic for recommending the Beer Tap Store guy on ebay. The taps look great, now just got to get some new disconnects, beer line and drill a couple of holes in the fridge door.


----------



## Thunderlips (9/7/09)

I bought 4 of the Perlick 575SS taps, which is the creamer style with the push back handle at $34 per tap, 
plus $33.35 for postage, from the Ebay link that has been posted in this thread.

The tap pours great, better I think than the Ventmatic's I was using, which for those that don't know is a 
similar forward seal tap that isn't sold any more.
I like fairly highly carbonated beer and I think the Perlicks handle it better.

The handle also has a longer throw than the Ventmatic, which I prefer.
It's a similar throw to the regular Grundy (or is it Brumby?) style taps.
For those that have older Shirron forward sealing taps, the throw is similar to those too.

But, I wouldn't bother spending the extra on the creamer taps, you can do the same thing by slightly pulling forward on the tap and you 
get the same effect. I should have known that.

I've also noticed that they drip more than the Ventmatic but this might be either because they are new or because the creamer style action does 
not leave much leeway between the forward and backward pull. It only takes a very slight motion either way to get beer from the tap.
If this is the reason it's another why you should go with the regular tap and not the creamer.

Edit: for those interested I may soon have three Ventmatic and four Celli taps (and shanks) for sale.
I'll post in the marketplace section.


----------



## Doc (9/7/09)

Thanks for the informative review Thunderlips.
I was keen on the creamer one, but based on what you have said I think I will steer clear.

Doc


----------



## Jye (2/8/09)

How about a review Doc? What are they like compared to vents?


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

Thanks Jye.
Needed an excuse to pour another beer 

<..... goes off and pours another Schwartz ......>

Initial observations are that the pull is longer and smoother.
The design is quite different too. The unit is a single piece and a lot smoother internal finish.
First reactions are better.

Will take a few photos of the unit compared to the old ventmatic now. I also got one of the Stout ones. I have that on the Baltic Porter tap, but it is a little early to hit the 6.9% Baltic Porter.

Doc


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

Side by side.


Note the new design is a single piece.
I'm pretty good about cleaning my taps and still noticed some gunk in the ventmatics when I took the screw in spout off (around the ridge). This could just be the end of a keg slurry hit of a keg before I left.

From the back end. 



From the business end



Doc


----------



## glaab (2/8/09)

I must have missed out on a post or something here. Doc, is that a 525ss tap? and where did you manage to get it from?, Cheers


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

Yep the new one is the 525SS.
I've been in San Diego for the last week. 
Got some sent to me while up there.

Doc


----------



## glaab (2/8/09)

thanks herr doktor, might hafta go wit the 425ss


----------



## Doc (2/8/09)

Ok, so I've put them through their paces.
Definitely like the longer pull over the ventmatics. Nice smoother action too. The heavy glass handles also seem to give a better feel.
The 575SS creamer tap though I think is not worth it. Pours well, but the push back to add a little head works well, until you try and find neutral on the tap so that it doesn't still pour/drip. Like finding neutral on and bad motorbike gearbox 

After stripping the ventmatics to clean, I like the less moving parts in the new taps over the ventmatics too.

My ventmatics will be making their way to the party setup to replace the old brumby taps 

Doc


----------



## glaab (12/8/09)

if anyone else is after these taps I got them from the guy on ebay [US] http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:X:RTQ:US:1123
He was pretty good to deal with. Had to email him about combining postage and he got back to me right away and sorted it out.
The 425ss were $106.85USD for two inc handles and postage. They arrived in less than a week.
They seem pretty good quality and like doc said, the they have nice action and long pull.
The 525ss are $10USD cheaper each and they have re-apperaed on the site so I suppose are back in stock.
Cheers :beer:


----------



## dj1984 (12/8/09)

glaab said:


> if anyone else is after these taps I got them from the guy on ebay [US] http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:X:RTQ:US:1123
> He was pretty good to deal with. Had to email him about combining postage and he got back to me right away and sorted it out.
> The 425ss were $106.85USD for two inc handles and postage. They arrived in less than a week.
> They seem pretty good quality and like doc said, the they have nice action and long pull.
> ...



I got 4 525ss taps delivered for $300 AU got them in a week from the same guy... 

The only problem i had is that i could not get a barb and nut too fit the shank, beerbelly are selling them now (no affiliation) but they are a hard nut too find same with the barbed hosetail.

Cheers
DJ


----------



## syd_03 (24/8/09)

glaab said:


> if anyone else is after these taps I got them from the guy on ebay [US] http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:X:RTQ:US:1123
> He was pretty good to deal with. Had to email him about combining postage and he got back to me right away and sorted it out.
> The 425ss were $106.85USD for two inc handles and postage. They arrived in less than a week.
> They seem pretty good quality and like doc said, the they have nice action and long pull.
> ...


 Including shanks and barb tailnuts etc?


----------



## Paul H (10/9/09)

Here are my taps boys 6 of the 525's, one of the 425's with the creamer option & the guiness tap well I just like it.

Do yourselves a favour & get a hold of the John Guest 5/8 female adptor http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853 & save your knuckles as the barb that comes with takes a thicker line than most standard skanks, I mean shanks.





Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul H (10/9/09)

Ooooops here are the other 4.


----------



## suchidog (10/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Here are my taps boys 6 of the 525's, one of the 425's with the creamer option & the guiness tap well I just like it.
> 
> Do yourselves a favour & get a hold of the John Guest 5/8 female adptor http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853 & save your knuckles as the barb that comes with takes a thicker line than most standard skanks, I mean shanks.
> 
> ...



Sorry I am slow. Can I just confirm that these: 

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853

connect directly to these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-chromed-brass-bee...=item3a4d03bf5e

WITHOUT the need for these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-tail-piec...=item3a4d2c3dae


Cheers!,
Ben


----------



## suchidog (11/2/10)

suchidog said:


> Sorry I am slow. Can I just confirm that these:
> 
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=853
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## Paul H (11/2/10)

suchidog said:


> bump



Hey Ben,
Yes they can & have been working brilliantly over the last couple of 5 months or so.

Cheers

PAul


----------



## suchidog (11/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Hey Ben,
> Yes they can & have been working brilliantly over the last couple of 5 months or so.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Thanks very much Paul!


----------



## argon (4/3/10)

After reading the topic re andale and perlick been thinking of buying some taps.

Been considering purchasing 4 Perlicks for the chesty set up. I've come across a couple of options.
Option 1. - Ebay 525SS
This option works out at $192.80 AU

Option 2 - Ebay 425SS
This option works out at $143.73 AU

I think these are really good prices but is it really worth the extra $50 for the 525SS or should i just go for the 425SS???
Anyone get better prices than this?


----------



## Jazman (6/3/10)

im going to get 3 taps and i think if you forget the shank and get a shank on oz u may save postage im looking at getting from this bloke http://cgi.ebay.com/Perlick-Perl-525ss-sea...=item3a585dc134 just ask him a question but he quoted me 20 bucks delivery and 90 bucks (usd) for the taps amd i will get the rest from beerbelly


----------



## glaab (6/3/10)

argon said:


> After reading the topic re andale and perlick been thinking of buying some taps.
> 
> Been considering purchasing 4 Perlicks for the chesty set up. I've come across a couple of options.
> Option 1. - Ebay 525SS
> ...



I think the 525ss are usually cheaper than the 425ss


----------



## GTS350 (6/3/10)

argon said:


> Option 2 - Ebay 425SS
> This option works out at $143.73 AU
> 
> I think these are really good prices but is it really worth the extra $50 for the 525SS or should i just go for the 425SS???



Hi Argon, 

Sorry to have to correct you, but your second ebay option is not actually the 425 *SS. *It is merely a 425 *S*, difference is the stainless spout versus plastic spout, hence the difference in price.

Some may argue there is an opportunity for bacteria to lodge in the thread for detachable spouts, but not really an issue, even for those who are not completely pedantic on sanitation  . 

+1 for the 525ss, or any other Perlick. Those Andale thingys are like Fords - big, clunky, and drip everywhere..  

Cheers, 
Richie


----------



## GTS350 (10/3/10)

GTS350 said:


> Sorry to have to correct you, but your second ebay option is not actually the 425 *SS. *It is merely a 425 *S*, difference is the stainless spout versus plastic spout, hence the difference in price.


Hi Argon, 
just re-read my post, in a sightly less inebriated state.. 
Hope I didnt sound condescending, only wanted to confirm you knew what you'd be buying. It sucks to buy stuff online, then when it arrives home, you can't shake that "just-got-burnt" feeling. (ask me how I know  ). 
Cheers, Richie


----------



## argon (11/3/10)

GTS350 said:


> Hi Argon,
> just re-read my post, in a sightly less inebriated state..
> Hope I didnt sound condescending, only wanted to confirm you knew what you'd be buying. It sucks to buy stuff online, then when it arrives home, you can't shake that "just-got-burnt" feeling. (ask me how I know  ).
> Cheers, Richie



mate no offence taken whatsoever... Good to have a second pair of eyes look over the details. I think I'll go and put that xl "children's" size jumper I bought from eBay on... :blink: 

After having a look myself. I think my mind is made up. I'll be going for the 525ss. Not sure when or where from just yet. But soon.

Recently got the go ahead from the minister of finance for the keg setup. Start with a couple of broncos tillthe chesty's done, then out onto the new deck.


----------



## peter.brandon (15/5/10)

Jazman said:


> im going to get 3 taps and i think if you forget the shank and get a shank on oz u may save postage im looking at getting from this bloke http://cgi.ebay.com/Perlick-Perl-525ss-sea...=item3a585dc134 just ask him a question but he quoted me 20 bucks delivery and 90 bucks (usd) for the taps amd i will get the rest from beerbelly




I just emailed the guy and got this reponse:

Hi, here is your parts quote:
4- 525ss faucets @ $29.95ea $119.80
4- 3" ss shanks @ $16.95ea $67.80
4- ss tail piece kits @ $3.50ea $14.00
shipping & handling $51.95
Total $253.55

Anyone have any suggestions i.e. buy 425 instead or buy shanks from ????

Cheers
Plyers


----------



## KillerRx4 (15/5/10)

Plyers said:


> I just emailed the guy and got this reponse:
> 
> Hi, here is your parts quote:
> 4- 525ss faucets @ $29.95ea $119.80
> ...



I think thats about as cheap as it gets mate. 425's cost a few bucks more than 525's anyway.
price them up locally & it will show.

Also, don't forget handles.


----------



## hydroboy (11/4/11)

Stupid question, these taps aren't spring loaded from what I can tell. Do you have to manually close them or does the pressure push them closed automatically when you let go of the handle?


----------



## argon (11/4/11)

Never really thought about it... but i gently push mine back i guess. Not a spring action and the seal is excellent.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (11/4/11)

hydroboy said:


> Stupid question, these taps aren't spring loaded from what I can tell. Do you have to manually close them or does the pressure push them closed automatically when you let go of the handle?



I have 2 of the 525SS's. No spring back. It's a smooth action back and forth but you do need to push back to close, just like you pull to open. Very smooth action and can be adjusted. Hope this helps.


----------



## hydroboy (11/4/11)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was a little concerned as my current tap has spring return but every one seems to love them so I will give them a whirl.


----------



## Pollux (11/4/11)

You closed them manually, but in reality, beer taps should be treated as having two positions, on and off......And it may be my years of barwork, but I love the solid flick back and forth, I couldn't imagine a springloaded tap.

EDIT: I still use the same hand action, middle finger flicks the tap on, thumb flicks it back off again


----------



## alfadog (23/1/12)

Does anyone know where the cheapest deals on the 525's are lately, I am thinking of purchasing one (or two)


----------



## QldKev (23/1/12)

alfadog said:


> Does anyone know where the cheapest deals on the 525's are lately, I am thinking of purchasing one (or two)




525 are old school

545 are the rage now 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=60490&st=0
and at the price no wonder why!

:beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/1/12)

alfadog said:


> Does anyone know where the cheapest deals on the 525's are lately, I am thinking of purchasing one (or two)



I may be able to hook you up with some perlick SS creamers including 3" shank and barb.


----------



## alfadog (23/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I may be able to hook you up with some perlick SS creamers including 3" shank and barb.



Not too sure that I want the creamers, but maybe the 545 could be the go


----------

